# Using a dehumidifier for drying



## AustinTom (Apr 29, 2013)

My goal is to safely speed up the drying of a Pentacryl coated rough turned walnut bowl. The wood is green, the bowl is 22"x5" and the walls and bottom are 2.25" thick. I have seen food dehydrators, microwave ovens, light bulb kilns and other ideas for drying wood but I haven't seen a dehumidifier suggested. I envision some sort of a box for the bowl and dehumidifier. Preliminary research shows some small dehumidifiers without compressors and some bigger, but still small, units with compressors. Any opinion about this idea? I'm going to cross post this in the turning section too.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 29, 2013)

Thomas - I have used Pentacryl in the same manner you are with much success. I haven't done anything to speed up the drying process outside of unwrapping it and letting it sit outdoors for more air movement while I am in the shop. What I have done is turn off the outer dimensions as it dries. In this example your walls are 2 1/2 inches thick. Assuming the piece was completely soaked (Which it should be or you will have problems later) as the wood dries on the outside and develops that "Ashy" look, i will turn the drier layer off. When the shaving coming off start to reveal darker (wetter) wood underneath, you are done for the day. Probably not turning off more tan an 8th from the inside of the bowl or the outside. In my mind it seems to help speed up the drying by keeping a wet surface exposed. It may however just be placating my impatient side 
I would just be careful speeding the drying process up too much
Scott


----------



## AustinTom (May 2, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thomas - I have used Pentacryl in the same manner you are with much success. I haven't done anything to speed up the drying process outside of unwrapping it and letting it sit outdoors for more air movement while I am in the shop. What I have done is turn off the outer dimensions as it dries. In this example your walls are 2 1/2 inches thick. Assuming the piece was completely soaked (Which it should be or you will have problems later) as the wood dries on the outside and develops that "Ashy" look, i will turn the drier layer off. When the shaving coming off start to reveal darker (wetter) wood underneath, you are done for the day. Probably not turning off more tan an 8th from the inside of the bowl or the outside. In my mind it seems to help speed up the drying by keeping a wet surface exposed. It may however just be placating my impatient side
> I would just be careful speeding the drying process up too much
> Scott



In the spirit of "no guts, no glory", I have decided to try a dehumidified drying chamber. I hope to put it together next week and will post how things work out.


----------

